# Pears Soap for face?



## Nessicle (Oct 9, 2006)

Has anyone tried this before?

I saw it in the supermarket this weekend and was just curious if anyone used it for their face and how they found it to be?


----------



## beautynista (Oct 9, 2006)

Actually yeah...i used it for a few days...which isn't long enough to judge whether its good or not. I'm gonna try it again and let you know!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 9, 2006)

another good soap is dial antibacterial. I started using it because acne is a bacteria so i made the corelation. It works really well actually.


----------



## Nessicle (Oct 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *beautynista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Actually yeah...i used it for a few days...which isn't long enough to judge whether its good or not. I'm gonna try it again and let you know! Cool that would be really good! Thanks hun! Keep me posted how you find it! I might even buy a bar and do the 7 day test with you lol!

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif another good soap is dial antibacterial. I started using it because acne is a bacteria so i made the corelation. It works really well actually. We don't have dial soap in the UK unfortunately!
Here are the ingredients:

Sodium Palmitate, Natural Rosin, Glycerine, Water, Sodium Cocoate, Rosemary Extract, Thyme Extract, Pears Fragrance Essence


----------



## beautynista (Oct 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Nessicle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Cool that would be really good! Thanks hun! Keep me posted how you find it! I might even buy a bar and do the 7 day test with you lol! Sounds good!




I'll update you in a few days!


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 9, 2006)

I'd love to hear more on this! I've seen it before...


----------



## annieup7 (Oct 9, 2006)

I tried this for about 2 weeks. I used the green one (not orange) because it's for oily skin. I then went back to my beloved Aveeno balancing bar. Sometimes, I give my face a break from the aveeno bar and use Pears for about a week or so. when i use a product for too long, my face gets use to it and acts as if it doesn't want to work properly. so pears is my "once in a blue moon switch up soap".


----------



## xkatiex (Oct 9, 2006)

lol I use this soap to wash my hands with and I've always found it very moisturising! x


----------



## beautynista (Oct 18, 2006)

Update: I've been using this pretty much everyday for the past week, this stuff rocks! It removes every trace of makeup and grime on my face. I usually test a cleanser's effectiveness by wiping my face with a face wipe or toner after cleansing to see if there are any traces of dirt. With Pears, there were no traces whatsoever.

Also, I suffered really bad burns on my face this week, and everything i put on my face irritated it, and stung. Pears did not! It's super gentle and does not dry my face out, nor make me break out. I can honestly say that i'm really loving it!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *beautynista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Update: I've been using this pretty much everyday for the past week, this stuff rocks! It removes every trace of makeup and grime on my face. I usually test a cleanser's effectiveness by wiping my face with a face wipe or toner after cleansing to see if there are any traces of dirt. With Pears, there were no traces whatsoever.
Also, I suffered really bad burns on my face this week, and everything i put on my face irritated it, and stung. Pears did not! It's super gentle and does not dry my face out, nor make me break out. I can honestly say that i'm really loving it!

cool! thanks for the info! i need to look into this.
p.s. nessa, you're gonna go back to dove. trust me.


----------



## jaybe (Oct 18, 2006)

I used to use Pears soap. It's gentle and smells lovely. But now my skin has become sensitized to soap (not because of Pears - I used other brands too) and I can't even use the gentlest kinds without getting an itchy red rash. Maybe don't use it everyday and alternate it with a soap-free cleanser.


----------



## Nessicle (Oct 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif cool! thanks for the info! i need to look into this.
p.s. nessa, you're gonna go back to dove. trust me.






Lol! I did end up going back to Dove but I did a bit of research and found that it's not too good for oily skins because it's so moisturising! Such a shame because i loved the idea of such a simple and cheap cleansing regime! 
I'm just going to use the Neutrogena for a while though. My pores look smaller, I have hardly any oil on my skin and I haven't broken out with it either so all is good for now. If my skin does become a little dry I'm going to alternate with the Neutrogena and Dove Sensitive every other day but I'll keep a check on it! I think that's maybe why I was always trying other things from the Dove because of how oily my skin was and I've tried various face washes but most end up leaving half my make up on except the Dove and that's why I kept going back but the Neutrogena really seems to be doing the trick.

I've been treating my skin as combo when really it's oily. I think my BC's add to the oiliness though


----------



## speerrituall1 (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm combo/oily and tried this a while ago during the summer, it was pretty good! You can purchase it at the $$ store. But I returned to my Aveeno &amp; Dove during the winter months.


----------



## Mouna (Oct 18, 2006)

i ysed that soap when i was about 15 and 16 years old and i remember it worked really good and my acne was under control but then i stopped it i dont know why but anyway then i came to try it again because nothing would work like pears soap and stung my face everytime i use it and dryed the heck out of my face so i stopped using it well at least it worked when i was younger

Good Luck


----------



## _withoutYou (Oct 18, 2006)

It's way too drying.

Are you still using the dove bar? If yeah, how's that going?

Also, have you tried the Dove Hydrating Cloths? I just started using them and they seem to be really good so far.


----------



## AcneGOAWAY (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey guys i just finished trying basically everything... and i must say so far the only thing that's really giving my oily/dry skin a matte regular look is PEARS(green one) soap...

I remember in my high school years my skin was flawless with this soap i used both BTW but always preferred the green bar My T-Zone doesn't have that greasy/oily look anymore. I don't know why i stopped (stupid me) . I follow that up with Dickinson's Witch hazel as a toner then i use Alba's Green Tea moisturizer twice a day! and so far my moderate acne is calming down plus my skin feels really smooth.O yeah and for spot treatment i use my Handy dandy tree oil.Hopefully this routine brings back my ACNE FREE skin i use to have and love...

lol i wish pimples could go away in one day...


----------



## davidgomes (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey, 

Before using any product take expert guidance and read the reviews regarding those products.


----------

